# Bay Area Northwave Dealers



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Does anybody know of any shops in the SF bay area that carry Northwave road shoes? The closer to Palo Alto, the better, for me. 

I wrote to the U.S. office of Northwave, but didn't get a useful answer. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*Northwave shoes*

I think Bici Bike in San Jose has Northwave shoes ask for Gary phone # 408.225.0599, 
Good luck.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

*Other ideas?*



rfrancisco said:


> I think Bici Bike in San Jose has Northwave shoes ask for Gary phone # 408.225.0599,
> Good luck.


Thanks for the lead, but it didn't pan out. Anybody have any other suggestions?


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The US distributor is in California, but Southern Cal I think. Very small company, you'll likely get the main (perhaps only) guy.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

*Seattle*



wasfast said:


> The US distributor is in California, but Southern Cal I think. Very small company, you'll likely get the main (perhaps only) guy.


The main (Italian) web site listed the US dealer in Seattle, but an email to them only got me the names of shops in So. Cal. I just sent them a follow up, though, so I'll see if they're able to come up with any shops in the area on the second try.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Do you need to go to the shop itself? I have purchased after market Northwave buckles from Excel Sports in Boulder, CO. They have a website


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I checked the Nortwave.it site and you're right, the distributor is now in Seattle. It previously was in California, really


----------

